# Blogabet Reseller, Our Current Tipster's List (01.03.2015 Updated)



## kingkong (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip
★★★http://kkgs2580.wix.com/binch ★★★
30 days subscription = €32 or $37 (USD)
---------------------------------------------------------
DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME ANYMORE !!!
Many punters look for the best verified tipsters.
We buy them all to get stable profit in long term.
Their price is high for most of the people, so we did this group to make it lower.
We will not buy useless tips, also you will get a chance to recommend tipsters.
We offer all paid tips ONLY 32 EURO A MONTH !!!
★We send all tips without NO DELAY !!!
★There are many resellers but most of them are buying useless tipsters.
Stop buying from them and be a rich with us !!!
WE ARE DIFFERENT...
* We verify all tipsters before put our list.
* We send a pick as soon as possible and never miss any of them.
* We keep looking other good tipsters to provide best service.
* We use vote system so members can choose a tipster themselves.
* If you have any suggestion about our service, please contact us. We will hear your voice.
You must relize for this. We can't make a lot of money quickly from betting. If we make a lot of money in a short space of time then we will probably end up getting over confident and lose all that we have made and more.
about dropping odds
when odds are dropping quickly, it usually means you are on a good bet.
It's important to have push email notifications set up on your phone so you can get the tip quickly. once you receive the tip, visit the online bookmaker asap and make the bet.
if odds have already dropped a bit you can still place the bet, sometime just reduce the stake a small bit.
alternatively use an odds comparison site such as oddsportal.com to check the best odds at other bookmakers.
★Our current tipster's list (01.03.2015 updated)
betnova.blogabet.com
brain.blogabet.com
tk39.blogabet.com
betonrugby.blogabet.com
seneka.blogabet.com
basketismylifeno1.blogabet.com
gio001.blogabet.com
aussie1126.blogabet.com
xlnc.blogabet.com
drawornothning.blogabet.com
rikk.blogabet.com
+Hidden source
※If you want to know this source, please contact me.
ONLY 32 EURO FOR ALL OF POTENTAIL TIPSTERS.
Join our group today to get stable profit in long term.
Any questions please feel free to contact us!
--------------------------------------------------------
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip
★★★http://kkgs2580.wix.com/binch ★★★
30 days subscription = €32 or $37 (USD)


----------

